# The Real What If?



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

I was thinking about my build today and thought... Has anyone used HLCD for the rear fill as well as the front stage? Like.... For a while, my brain just totally forgot about the rear fill and it was all front stage lol. I would love to know if anyone has ever done this and what their results were. 

Yes, I know it's all about the FS and the RF sucks, but I am greedy for knowledge.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

since rear fill is generally just from 70-250 hz or so, HLCDs would be useless.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Horns are kind of cool in that they sound very similar to the front seats even in the back seat. Just heavier in the sub bass ranges due to closer proximity. 

For portable rave systems or for those where way, way too much is just enough I have had many do horns in the rear but for them it was about sheer volume not fill.

For a daily driver sq or sql system rear is not needed even for the rear passengers.

Eric


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^^ 
what he said


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

This is one of the little appreciated features of horns and waveguides. Basically if you get it right, the distortion levels are super low. And due to this, you can run them REALLY LOUD without the same types of stress and distortion that you get with direct radiators.

This has a couple of unexpected benefits:

1) You need a lot less sound deadening. You may be running at output levels that simply drown out the road noise.
2) People in the rear seat will be able to hear the music clearly, due to the high output levels. (Controlled directivity helps a lot here.)


----------



## GecimaraJelli (Aug 16, 2013)

I completely agree to what Patrick Bateman is saying. My brother has the system in his car and we can clearly see the benefits told by him.
---------------------------------------
softball bat reviews


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> This is one of the little appreciated features of horns and waveguides. Basically if you get it right, the distortion levels are super low. And due to this, you can run them REALLY LOUD without the same types of stress and distortion that you get with direct radiators.
> 
> This has a couple of unexpected benefits:
> 
> ...


----------

